# How much Joist sitting on Sill plate?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

1-1/2" minimum per 2003 UBC, IRC. Hanger them for load deflection on joists that long. 

Bridging-- page 749: http://books.google.com/books?id=DW...X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4#PPA747,M1

Be safe, G


----------



## VaViaCo (May 6, 2009)

*2 inches*

Been framing for 15 years, have heard 2" bearing is the standard since year one. 3 1/2 inch plate, rim takes up 1 1/2, leaves 2 for the joists. The span isn't relevant.

Hang those.

Or if the sill is on block or concrete and there is room, add more sill under the joists. (pressure treated).


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As VaVia said, you should have 2" there, what happened? 

In the UBC, '76, '83 and 2003, (ones I bought new), the *minimum* bearing on wood is 1-1/2", UBC 2320.8.2.

Be safe, G


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

When I do additions, I use a 2x6" sill plate, so you would have 4" bearing on the plate.
Why would you use a 2x4 as a sill plate. It seems skimpy to me to have the house bearing down on 2" of wood.
Ron


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Bearing's been pretty well covered.

As for the question about bridging/blocking...
Cross-bridging or solid blocking at mid-span will work equally well. The nice thing with bridging is that you can still run plumbing and electrical through it.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> When I do additions, I use a 2x6" sill plate, so you would have 4" bearing on the plate.
> Why would you use a 2x4 as a sill plate. It seems skimpy to me to have the house bearing down on 2" of wood.
> Ron


OP said it's a second floor joist. There are millions of homes with second floor joists bearing on 2" of top plate in the exterior walls. Sounds like some-one doubled the ring joist in a short area. That doesn't leave enough bearing. I'd use some joist hangers in that short span.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Maintenance 6 said:


> OP said it's a second floor joist. There are millions of homes with second floor joists bearing on 2" of top plate in the exterior walls. Sounds like some-one doubled the ring joist in a short area. That doesn't leave enough bearing. I'd use some joist hangers in that short span.


I guess I should pay closer attention to the details.
Ron


----------



## scott j (May 4, 2009)

*Hanger*

Thanks all! City inspector said to just slide a hanger under it. Looks good.


----------

